# Black Mantid- ID Please?



## bandedgecko (Aug 1, 2006)

Someone is sending me 2 ooths of this mantid from the solomon islands. What is it? I will try to get additional pics.







Thanks!


----------



## Ian (Aug 1, 2006)

As I said, looks superb, and haven't seen one elsewhere.

Lets get Christian on the case....


----------



## bandedgecko (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks. I can't find any literature on the web on insects of the Solomon islands. How many ooths should I get? lol

Here are some pics of other species he is sending me.


----------



## bandedgecko (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Ian (Aug 1, 2006)

I would get a fair few ooths, as many as you can to successfully rear the species in the future. I am not to sure of the species of that other mantis either...not sure if it is the angle, but looks very stubby, with quite a broad neck.

Phasmids as well...very nice!


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 1, 2006)

i like the one in your original post and also the second one on your next post looks awesome with its black and red wings


----------



## Christian (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi.

The second one is some _Hierodula_ or _Rhombodera_. Some more precise info is not possible without a specimen at hand. The first one is not adult yet, seems to me like some _Hierodula_-related genus as well. Maybe a photo of an adult may restrict the possibilities, however, no species ID would be possible without specimens.

Good luck with the breeding of these species! When your F1 is old, please send me some specimens for ID.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Joe (Aug 1, 2006)

that first black one is awesome! especially with the bright green eyes! definitly get those lol. that last pic the the lichen looking stick insect is pretty awesome too.

Joe


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2006)

I like the first one. Maybe we can get these into the hobby.


----------



## bandedgecko (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are additional pics. One of the adults is included.


----------



## Justin (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful species, it would be great to see some more of these being bred by people.


----------



## Christian (Aug 3, 2006)

Ah, this seems to be some species of _Tenodera_. The problem remains, I need specimens for ID.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## clemsonfight (Aug 4, 2006)

The black ones are amazing!


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2006)

> Ah, this seems to be some species of _Tenodera_. The problem remains, I need specimens for ID.Regards,
> 
> Christian


They really do. Especially the female in the mating pic.


----------

